# Drum Kit on Staff Pad



## Fox (Oct 5, 2020)

I'm having a dickens of a time using Staffpad to write out drum kit parts. Anyone have some tips?

Also, maybe I hit a setting that is throwing it off, but even though I'm using a drum kit track, Staffpad smushes all the notes onto the same line no matter what I do.

Relatedly, how do you get Staffpad to change the beam direction, or can you?


----------



## Nickie Fønshauge (Oct 6, 2020)

When you select with the lasso tool an icon shows up in the upper right corner that lets you flip stems.


----------



## Fox (Oct 6, 2020)

Nickie Fønshauge said:


> When you select with the lasso tool an icon shows up in the upper right corner that lets you flip stems.


Awesome, thank you!!


----------

